# references for sale



## mcompound (Jul 10, 2007)

I have the following references for sale. They were purchased last October and used in the April 07 exam.

1. 6-min solutions for mechanical pe exam - machine design "the other board" $25

2. 6-min solutions for the mechanical pe exam - thermal and fluids systems. $25

3. Mechanical PE sample examination "the other board" $25

4. Practice Problems for the Mechanical PE Exam 12th ed. with CD-ROM. "the other board" $30

(this book works well with MERM)

5. NCEES Mechanical Engineering Sample Exam $30

6. ASME Mollier Chart of Steam Properties $5

All are priced at ~50% of new cost. $10 for shipping. I passed the first time using these books plus MERM. All are in good shape.

Send me an email at [email protected] and post a reply letting me know you sent me an email.

Thanks


----------



## MikeR (Jul 23, 2007)

I am interested. I e-mailed you as requested.

Thanks.


----------



## deep (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you still have these books for sale?

Do you have any more books?

thank you


----------



## mcompound (Jul 24, 2007)

deep said:


> Do you still have these books for sale? Do you have any more books?
> 
> thank you


I still have these books for sale. This is all I have for sale. Email me at [email protected] if you are intersted in purchasing them. I will get them shipped right out.


----------

